# Heaver demo day (Sat Jan 16th)



## TBrisson (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

Awesome. I know it's "Heaver" demo day, but will any Zziplexes or other tournament style rods be available to test?


----------



## TBrisson (Oct 1, 2019)

Matt Bizarro said:


> Awesome. I know it's "Heaver" demo day, but will any Zziplexes or other tournament style rods be available to test?


No tournament style rods, but other surf rods ranging from 10’ to 12’ with ratings of 1-4, 2-5, 3-6, 4-8 oz.’s will be there


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

I think I may have to ride down for that. Thanks Travis!


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Do you know if there would be a good selection of spinning rods, I know most guys use casting rods, thanks,...pop.


----------



## TBrisson (Oct 1, 2019)

poppop1 said:


> Do you know if there would be a good selection of spinning rods, I know most guys use casting rods, thanks,...pop.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I know there will be some, I’m working with the guys now.


----------



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

TBrisson said:


> No tournament style rods, but other surf rods ranging from 10’ to 12’ with ratings of 1-4, 2-5, 3-6, 4-8 oz.’s will be there


Well maybe some of those Century rods qualify anyway. Will there be a chance to actually measure casting distances?


----------



## TBrisson (Oct 1, 2019)

Matt Bizarro said:


> Well maybe some of those Century rods qualify anyway. Will there be a chance to actually measure casting distances?
> [/QUOTE
> 
> We’ll set up 100,150, 200 yard cones with signs ever 10 yards in between them. Remember, this isn’t for tourney or competition. Our goal is to give fisherman and lady’s the opportunity to try out a good variety of lite to heavy heavers and see what works for them before making a purchase.


----------



## TBrisson (Oct 1, 2019)

Matt Bizarro said:


> Well maybe some of those Century rods qualify anyway. Will there be a chance to actually measure casting distances?


You can contact Tommy with CCP or Ryan with Hatteras Jacks to see what they have to bring that might interest you.


----------



## ncst8man1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

Tommy's Gen 2 rods are either spinning or casting if I remember correctly.....might be wrong

Yep, just checked CPS are universal except for the 8-12 heaver


----------



## TBrisson (Oct 1, 2019)

ncst8man1999 said:


> Tommy's Gen 2 rods are either spinning or casting if I remember correctly.....might be wrong
> 
> Yep, just checked CPS are universal except for the 8-12 heaver


And Nick or Bryan can build spinning setups on any of the CPS or CTS blanks.


----------

